# Puppy still has baby teeth



## thatkidhugo (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a 8 month old min pin. Ive noticed that his adult teeth are on their way out but he still has his 4 baby teeth (would you call them fangs?) Is this normal for a puppy at this age? I touched them but their not loose or anything. He also dosent seem to be in any pain. Opinions anyone?


----------



## Mason (Sep 17, 2008)

He may have to have them out. My pup didn't lose his baby canines until he was around that age. The only reason he didnt have to have them pulled is because he's a fierce fan of tug-o-war. They got yanked out during separate play episodes.

I'd talk to your vet about it. It shouldn't be a very expensive procedure to have them out.


----------



## ina1032 (Jul 4, 2009)

I have 2 Poms, a male and fem, and they're siblings. They will be 8 months old on August 4th and they have YET to lose any baby teeth. Their adult teeth have come in for the most part, which looks weird. Kind of like a shark, one row of teeth in front of the other. The vet kind of plinked a tooth to see if it was wiggly, it was firmly planted in there still. He asked me if I was planning on getting either or both fixed, they could just have the teeth pulled at the same time. I haven't fully decided yet, but I need to decide soon, as the vet said that the longer they go with baby teeth, it'll affect the way the adult teeth grow in and the jaw structure. I've tried playing more tug-of-war type games with them, hoping it would encourage the baby teeth to come out, but no luck yet.
Anyone else had this dilemma?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Since most pet dogs are spayed/neutered at about 6-8 months of age, vets usually wait until then to pull the baby teeth. I'm sure that they can still be pulled even if you don't plan on altering your dogs, but it's always better to get everything done at once to minimize anethesia.


----------



## ina1032 (Jul 4, 2009)

yeah, that's what the vet was referring to, just get it all done at the same time. i had originally planned on getting the male spayed and breeding the female later on, but now i'm not sure...i may end up spaying my female due to a very minor genetic deformity (sunken vulva) and using my male to breed with. either way, i need to make a decision soon before the teeth start to become a problem.


----------



## gswahhab (Jul 3, 2008)

One of my dogs had a few of his "fangs" in longer than normal we had him nuetered at 4 months b/c it was recommended to us to do it as early as possible. I started playing a lot more tug of war and giving him hard toys to chew on and it eventually came out. I also started pushing on his tooth a little bit to try and loosen it up. i didnt want to put him under to have a simple tooth taken out b/c there a chance something can go wrong anytime you put them under. Although if you leave th baby tooth in to long it can push against other teeth and start to ruin them


----------

